# FITA rules pertaining to compound bows, draw weight, and arrow speed?



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

*I spent some time on the FITA website trying to determine what restrictions they place on various classes of compound bows.

There is so much information that it all runs together and I could not find anything that makes a simple declaration of what is and what is not allowed.

I am sure the information is in there somewhere but it looks like hundreds of pages of junk to sort through and I am not about to read it all.

I want to shoot a 50# bow at about 292 fps using a magnifying single pin movable sight and a 30 inch stabilizer.

I want to use it for outdoor field archery and also for next year's indoor match in Louisville.

How do I tell if my rig is acceptable or not?

Best wishes.*


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Maximum weight is 60lb, so 50lb is fine. No restrictions on stabilizer length if you are shooting Open division. Magnifying single pin sight is also perfectly fine.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Archer Dude said:


> *I spent some time on the FITA website trying to determine what restrictions they place on various classes of compound bows.
> 
> There is so much information that it all runs together and I could not find anything that makes a simple declaration of what is and what is not allowed.
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a lot to read through, particularly since the rules for Indoor, Outdoor (target) and Field are in three separate "Books". You need to look in the paragraphs titled "Athlete's Equipment"

For Indoor, here is what it says, (I'll highlight the items which might most easily trip people up)
8.3.2 For the Compound Division, the following equipment is described. All types of additional devices, unless they are electric or electronic, are permitted.
8.3.2.1 A Compound Bow, which may be of a shoot-through type, is one where the draw is mechanically varied by a system of pulleys or cams. The bow is braced for use by bowstring(s) attached directly to the cams, string nocks of the bow limbs, cables or by other means as may be applicable to the design.
8.3.2.1.1 The peak draw weight must not exceed 60lbs.
8.3.2.1.2 Cable guards are permitted.
8.3.2.1.3 A brace or split cables are permitted, provided they do not consistently touch the athlete’s hand, wrist or bow arm.
8.3.2.2 A bowstring of any number of strands.
8.3.2.2.1 Which may be of different colours and of the material chosen for the purpose. It may have a centre serving to accommodate the drawing fingers or release aid. Nocking points may be fitted to which may be added serving(s) to fit the arrow nock as necessary. In addition attachments are permitted on the string such as a lip or nose mark, a peep-hole, a peep-hole ‘hold-inline’ device, loop bowstring, etc.
8.3.2.3 An arrow rest, which can be adjustable.
8.3.2.3.1 A moveable pressure button, pressure point or arrow plate, may all be used on the bow provided that they are not electric or electronic. The pressure point will be placed no further than 6cm back (inside) from the throat of the handle (pivot point of the bow).
8.3.2.4 Draw check indicators, audible and/or visual may be used provided they are not electric or electronic.
8.3.2.5 A bow sight attached to the bow.
8.3.2.5.1 Which may allow for windage adjustment as well as an elevation setting, which may also incorporate a levelling device, and/or magnifying lenses and/or prisms. Electric or electronic devices are not permitted.
8.3.2.5.2 A bow sight extension is permitted. The sight point may be a fibre optic sight pin and/or a chemical glowstick. The glowstick will be encased so as not to disturb other athletes and to provide only 1 sight point.
8.3.2.6 Stabilisers and torque flight compensators:
8.3.2.6.1 Provided that they do not:
· Serve as a string guide;
· Touch anything but the bow;
· Represent any danger or obstruction to other athletes on the shooting line.
8.3.2.7 Arrows of any type may be used provided they subscribe to the accepted principle and meaning of the word arrow as used in target archery, and that these arrows do not cause undue damage to target faces or butts.
8.3.2.7.1 An arrow consists of a shaft with head (point) nock, fletching and, if desired, cresting. The maximum diameter of arrow shafts will not exceed 9.3mm (arrow wraps will not be considered as part of this limitation as long they do not extend further than 22cm toward the point of the arrow when measured from the throat -nock hole where the string sits- of the nock to the end of the wrap); the points (heads) for these arrows may have a maximum diameter of 9.4mm. All arrows of every athlete must be marked with the athlete's name or initials on the shaft. All arrows used in any end shall be identical and will carry the same pattern and colour(s) of fletching, nocks and cresting, if any.
8.3.2.8 Finger protection in the form of finger stalls or tips, gloves, shooting tab or tape (plaster) to draw, hold back and release the string.
8.3.2.8.1 A release aid may be used provided it is not attached in any way to the bow nor incorporate electric or electronic devices. A separator between the fingers to prevent pinching the arrow may be used. An anchor plate or similar device attached to the finger protection (tab) for the purpose of anchoring is permitted. On the bow hand an ordinary glove, mitten or similar item may be worn but must not be attached to the grip of the bow.
8.3.2.9 Field glasses, telescopes and other visual aids may be used for spotting arrows:
8.3.2.9.1 Provided they do not represent any obstruction to other athletes on the shooting line.
8.3.2.9.2 Scopes must be adjusted so the highest portion of the scope is no higher than the armpit of the athletes.
8.3.2.9.3 Prescription spectacles, shooting spectacles and sunglasses may be used. They may not be fitted with micro-hole lenses, or similar devices nor may they be marked in any way which can assist in aiming.
8.3.2.9.4 The spectacle glass of the non-sighting eye may be fully covered or taped, or an eye patch may be used.
8.3.2.10 Accessories are permitted:
8.3.2.10.1 Including bracers (arm guards), dress shield, bow sling, belt or ground quiver, and tassel. Foot markers may not protrude more than 1cm from the ground. Devices to raise a foot or part thereof, attached or independent of the shoe, are permitted provided that the devices do not present an obstruction to other athletes on the shooting line, do not constitute a platform which would span or bridge the shooting line, do not anchor the foot to the platform or the platform to the ground, and do not protrude more than 2cm past the footprint of the shoe. Also permitted are limb savers, a tripod for a scope.
8.3.3 For athletes of all divisions the following equipment is not permitted:
8.3.3.1 Any electronic communication device, headsets or noise reduction devices in front of the waiting line.

For Field, it is even harder to read, because instead of addressing everything that applies to a particular division, it separately covers each item of equipment, and the provisions for the various divisions. The most important difference for Field, is prohibition on items which could help in judging yardage on the unmarked distance round, and things for measuring angles (up and down hill).

THAT SAID, your equipment as described should be legal (you didn't mention what size arrows you use, and whether you use an overdraw).

BUT, since you mentioned "next year's indoor match in Louisville," are you actually talking about NFAA rounds, not FITA? NFAA's National Indoor is in Louisville, I don't know where the USA Archery (FITA Indoor) will be.

NFAA's equipment rules are a little more liberal, larger maximum arrow size, higher maximum draw weight, no prohibition on electronic devices or lighted sights, but there IS a speed limit of 300 fps. See the NFAA thread on this forum, or see the NFAA web site www.fieldarchery.com for that organization's rules.

I hope this helps, and I expect some other folks will chime in too.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Does this one mean I cannot use a drop-a-way rest that is mounted and rises and falls rear of the shelf like my PSE Phantom?

"The pressure point will be placed no further than 6cm back (inside) from the throat of the handle (pivot point of the bow)."


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Drop-away rests are fine so long as the pivot point doesn't exceed the 6cm rule.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

And as a side note, the ruling on arrow wraps has changed. They are no longer allowed on the maximum diameter arrows.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Is that correct on the wraps? I thought I just read somewhere that wraps were now considered legal in FITA competition but could not extend more than something like 22cm down from the nock end of the arrow shaft?

Just wondering.

>>------->


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

As far as I am aware, the shaft including the wrap, must not exceed the 9.3mm rule, so if you put wraps on, and it measures more than the 9.3mm, its no go (which is what I am thinking it means by the max diameter arrows + wraps). It is also correct that you can not have the wrap length longer than 22cm from the back of the arrow, as it somehow pertains to the same context of adding to the arrow diameter.


----------



## BryceOsteen (Sep 24, 2018)

Quick question why can you not shoot anything with camo on it? What advantage does that give you? Not being a smart ass just wondering why that's not allowed.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

BryceOsteen said:


> Quick question why can you not shoot anything with camo on it? What advantage does that give you? Not being a smart ass just wondering why that's not allowed.


The reason I have read is that to some people from other countries, camo is only worn by their oppressors and can incite fear and discomfort in those people. What camouflage "means" is very different in other countries than it is here. Dumb if you ask me but that's World Archery's rules. Really I think they were just trying to prevent their events from starting to look "trashy".


----------



## BryceOsteen (Sep 24, 2018)

Huntinsker said:


> The reason I have read is that to some people from other countries, camo is only worn by their oppressors and can incite fear and discomfort in those people. What camouflage "means" is very different in other countries than it is here. Dumb if you ask me but that's World Archery's rules. Really I think they were just trying to prevent their events from starting to look "trashy".


Thanks for the feedback. I guess i understand that. Its not a huge deal, but i'm just looking into shooting tournaments and was thinking that's not extremely easy for people that can't just buy several bows. It looks like i will will be starting in NFAA Tournaments. Hopefully i can eventually get a target bow so i can shoot FITA.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Has anyone actually had their DW verified at one of these events???

I did my first FITA shoot a few weeks ago and unknowingly cheated for the first 30 arrows.... I didn't know it was against the rules to use a sight light until my buddy showed up and saw me turning the light off.... I informed the Judge/scorer/tourney director while we were scoring arrows 28-30:

Judge - You need to replace your target again. It's getting pretty shot up

Me - I might as well just remove it... I just found out that I shouldn't be using a sight light

Judge - What? 

Me - I've been using my sight light, I didn't know it was against the rules....I understand if you disqualify me but, I'd prefer you let me start over with the next group....

Judge - How long have you been a member of World Archery???

Me - What time is it??? I showed up for the tourney today and saw that I needed to be a member before I could shoot. I used my phone and joined the organization about 20 minutes before my shooting time. I admit I didn't read all of the rules. 

Judge - Finish your score and turn in your card to me. I'll figure out what to do with your score. You might want to hang around after you're done, just in case.

I ended up finishing 3rd without re-shooting any arrows. I'm not sure how but, I shot better with out the light in the 2nd half. I will say that FITA round was tough for me since it was "Inner 10" and I couldn't seem to catch the line. (Had this been Lancaster or Vegas scoring I would've been in the 620's)

I will definitely do another FITA shoot but I will be better prepared and leave my light at home.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

For national USA Archery tournaments, all the compounds are inspected with a draw weight scale. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Flehrad said:


> As far as I am aware, the shaft including the wrap, must not exceed the 9.3mm rule, so if you put wraps on, and it measures more than the 9.3mm, its no go (which is what I am thinking it means by the max diameter arrows + wraps). It is also correct that you can not have the wrap length longer than 22cm from the back of the arrow, as it somehow pertains to the same context of adding to the arrow diameter.


11.1.7.1 (in part)
An arrow consists of a shaft with a tip (point), nock, fletching and, if desired, cresting. The maximum diameter of arrow shafts shall not exceed 9.3mm (arrow wraps shall not be considered as part of this limitation but may not extend further than 22cm toward the arrow point when measured from the nock groove where the bowstring sits to the end of the wrap). The tips/points of the arrows may not exceed 9.4mm in diameter. 

so:
- the shaft must be max 9.3mm
- wraps may exceed that, but not be located further towards the point than 22cm from the *nock groove* (not the end of the shaft)
- points may be up to 9.4mm




Huntinsker said:


> Really I think they were just trying to prevent their events from starting to look "trashy".


I think that's all it comes down to. the problem is that the rule then gets applied to a ridiculous extreme. there's a considerable difference to turning up looking like an ad for Soldier of Fortune, and this:


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

At every California State USA Archery event I've attended, they verify draw weight of compounds ... even for the kids who are clearly shooting under 30#.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

BryceOsteen said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I guess i understand that. Its not a huge deal, but i'm just looking into shooting tournaments and was thinking that's not extremely easy for people that can't just buy several bows. It looks like i will will be starting in NFAA Tournaments. Hopefully i can eventually get a target bow so i can shoot FITA.


You may wish to examine carefully what the rules apply to. A World Archery event is the World Cup, the World Championships or the Olympics. 
Unless you're competing under World Archery rules in those particular events, you can shoot camo equipment unless it contravenes local rules. 

The absolute first rule about rules is seeing if they apply to you.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

caspian said:


> 11.1.7.1 (in part)
> An arrow consists of a shaft with a tip (point), nock, fletching and, if desired, cresting. The maximum diameter of arrow shafts shall not exceed 9.3mm (arrow wraps shall not be considered as part of this limitation but may not extend further than 22cm toward the arrow point when measured from the nock groove where the bowstring sits to the end of the wrap). The tips/points of the arrows may not exceed 9.4mm in diameter.
> 
> so:
> ...


Agreed. When the rule was first enacted, I remember a lot of talk of "exclusion" and "elitist attitudes". Kind of falls in line with that if you ask me.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

WE line up for equipment inspection prior to all FITA shoots, They include weighing the bows and looking for any restrictive items. Cell phone are not allowed also. I use Archers Mark to set my sight and cannot use it fot FITA and must put my sight marks on paper. I have been to FITA tournaments where the bow scale has been off by several pounds. For this reason and the fact that I shot 59# for several years, I would bring my own Bow scale if their's was off.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Huntinsker said:


> Agreed. When the rule was first enacted, I remember a lot of talk of "exclusion" and "elitist attitudes". Kind of falls in line with that if you ask me.


Archery forums around the world went berserk about it, until it was pointed out that the rules only applied to the World Cup, World Championships or Olympics. And if you've watched the World Cup shoots since that rule was enacted, you'll have seen seen a US archer shooting in camo raingear.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

The dress code is waived by judges during a wet event. I assume this is what happened in that case.


----------

